# Piccino with Rancilio V2 Steam Wand



## CurtJRees (Nov 10, 2014)

Does anyone know of the Rancilio V2 steam wand will fit the Fracino Piccino?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why ? Doesn't the piccono have interchangeable tips ?

What's up with the current steam arm and tip ?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Why ? Doesn't the piccono have interchangeable tips ?
> 
> What's up with the current steam arm and tip ?


I agree - yes, the Piccino has interchangeable tips......doesn't seem much point in putting a Rancilio arm on one


----------

